# Bulloxer puppies are on the ground



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Boo started having her pups today at 2.00pm bang on time...7 beautiful healthy pups & one still born up to now.
These pups have come out exactly as I thought they would, 95-100% big chunky white babies, all are feeding fantasticly, all fed straight away no problem..Boo is settled with them & she is showing signs of being a good mum..saying that the first couple confused her lol!

I am over the moon.. these pups will be gorgeous :2thumb:

Would like to say a big thank you to Neil (oldtyme) for your advice it was appreciated..Cheers


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Glad they arrived safely and sorry for the one you lost


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jnr said:


> Boo started having her pups today at 2.00pm bang on time...7 beautiful healthy pups & one still born up to now.
> These pups have come out exactly as I thought they would, 95-100% big chunky white babies, all are feeding fantasticly, all fed straight away no problem..Boo is settled with them & she is showing signs of being a good mum..saying that the first couple confused her lol!
> 
> I am over the moon.. these pups will be gorgeous :2thumb:
> ...



i came on this thread to see photo but no photo :bash:

oldtyme here to help any 1 that need it :welcome:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

selina20 said:


> Glad they arrived safely and sorry for the one you lost


Oh so am I Selina...Thanks, Boo is a baby I have been worried for her the closer the time came..She is settled, nice & comfy at the mo feeding the pups.

These things happen, the pup had been dead a day or two I reckon, it was a big chunky pup but wasnt in its sac, two other came out the same but they were perfectly fine, I dont know what went on there..It was random, one came out with no sac the next was still in its sac..odd!
I am thinking she is maybe finished a not seen any contractions for a bit, we will see


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> i came on this thread to see photo but no photo :bash:
> 
> oldtyme here to help any 1 that need it :welcome:


LOL! They are manky at the mo with trying to climb back inside mum, will put up pics in a few days .. sounds like the Sooty & Sweep show allready :2thumb:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Congratulations Bruce & sorry one didn't make it. Looking forward to seeing lots of pics of these growing up :2thumb:.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Congratulations Bruce & sorry one didn't make it. Looking forward to seeing lots of pics of these growing up :2thumb:.


Heres a couple, managed to get mum cleaned up, fed on 4 bowls of puppy food & home made chcken broth & a tin of rice pudding, had milk & water..I'M WINDING DOWN NOW :2thumb:

Couple of pics


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Glad the puppies arrived ok, shame about the one still born. Why have you bedded them down on straw?


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Glad the puppies arrived ok, shame about the one still born. Why have you bedded them down on straw?


Cheers..thought it would keep them warm n toasty


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

jnr said:


> Cheers..thought it would keep them warm n toasty


Ah right. I prefer to have plenty of blankets & towels to hand for use as bedding for a bitch & her pups. Softer on the puppies undersides & warmer, with no risk of containing parasites or jabbing eyes, etc.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Another good plan for pre-birth prep is to spend an afternoon with a huge pile of newspaper and some cheap plastic sheeting. Layer a couple of layers of newspaper between sheets of plastic. 

The idea then of course is to clean them out all you need to do is pull off the top layer of newspaper and plastic to reveal a brand new, clean layer of newspaper underneath!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ah right. I prefer to have plenty of blankets & towels to hand for use as bedding for a bitch & her pups. Softer on the puppies undersides & warmer, with no risk of containing parasites or jabbing eyes, etc.


Cheers, all her blankets got wrecked & soaked,, she made a hell of a mess.. I wont be keeping them on the straw, I will be using her quilt & newspapers..this will be fine for a few days though..Boo has made a nice wee nest, mum & puppies are all content & happy which is whats important : victory:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Another good plan for pre-birth prep is to spend an afternoon with a huge pile of newspaper and some cheap plastic sheeting. Layer a couple of layers of newspaper between sheets of plastic.
> 
> The idea then of course is to clean them out all you need to do is pull off the top layer of newspaper and plastic to reveal a brand new, clean layer of newspaper underneath!


Thanks thats a good tip : victory:..I was trying to change covers between pups every thing was bloody & soaked..I guess I will learn :blush:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jnr said:


> Heres a couple, managed to get mum cleaned up, fed on 4 bowls of puppy food & home made chcken broth & a tin of rice pudding, had milk & water..I'M WINDING DOWN NOW :2thumb:
> 
> Couple of pics
> 
> imageimage



there is your roll bar and heat lap and get on paper or blank


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> there is your roll bar and heat lap and get on paper or blank


: victory:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

How cute are they? :2thumb:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The pups are lying straight on the metal base of the crate, so will not be warm. If using a heat lamp, be careful that the metal tray below does not heat up & burn the babies. If the bitch & pups are in your home, they shouldn't need a heat lamp at this time of year. Get old blankets & towelling from charity shops if needbe.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> The pups are lying straight on the metal base of the crate, so will not be warm. If using a heat lamp, be careful that the metal tray below does not heat up & burn the babies. If the bitch & pups are in your home, they shouldn't need a heat lamp at this time of year. Get old blankets & towelling from charity shops if needbe.


I sorted the straw, she had pushed the bedding back..I checked the pups they are warm, the house is warm, I thought about the charity shops, I use duvets at the moment..cheers


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I don't know where abouts you are but our local pound world sell decent sized fleeces for erm... A pound!
Lol

They also wash well!
I use them for my dogs and rats.
The puppies are lovely... And mum looks tired but proud.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

newspaper underneath vetbed works best for me.

the newspaper soaks up liquids and retains a fair bit of heat, and the vetbed dries within an hour or two of washing, so i only need 2 pieces.

bit too hot for heatlamp, not needed indoors @ this time of year

gorgeous looking piglets though :flrt:


----------



## Callia (Aug 8, 2009)

Im so glad mum and babies are doing well.
Your probably fed up of hearing about bedding but I always use vet bed, its just fantastic. All the wet soaks straight through keeping puppies and mum dry, you can boil wash it and it comes with a rubber backing so wont slip around on the metal tray :2thumb:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> I don't know where abouts you are but our local pound world sell decent sized fleeces for erm... A pound!
> Lol
> 
> They also wash well!
> ...


Thanks Rach I will check it out.

She was tired..away to sort out the cage with covers & papers, straw isnt great as Boo keeps pushing it out to the side..I couldnt get out yesterday as I didnt want to leave her..mum & pups all fine :2thumb:


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Callia said:


> Im so glad mum and babies are doing well.
> Your probably fed up of hearing about bedding but I always use vet bed, its just fantastic. All the wet soaks straight through keeping puppies and mum dry, you can boil wash it and it comes with a rubber backing so wont slip around on the metal tray :2thumb:


Thanks..Not at all, never heard of vet bed thanks for the info..All her covers were soaked, I just threw in straw as a temp measure to keep the pups clean & dry..finding its not the best : victory:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

i use incontinence pads and vet bed under then each feed i swap the pad, puppy pads cost too much 

ive been busy with my pups, came back to peek and see what she had, 

will the straw not turn them yellow when it gets wet ( a friend keeps her dogs on straw and it stains ) 

below is how i set my pups up- however mum doesnt get in the crate at all.... she wouldnt fit and id worry she would squash them!!!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

missmoore said:


> i use incontinence pads and vet bed under then each feed i swap the pad, puppy pads cost too much
> 
> ive been busy with my pups, came back to peek and see what she had,
> 
> ...


Thanks..your pups look great :2thumb:
I sorted every thing this morning, new blankets & newspaper..mums doing well & taking good care of the wee ones, going out for her business & eating well, pups are all happy & feeding great..


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Lovely pups Bruce :2thumb:. Here's a good price for Vetbed, this was designed by Dog breeders for Dog breeders & is great stuff as it won't hold any wet (it goes straight through)....... VET BED BEDDING GREY VETBED ROLL 300CM x 75CM | eBay


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

You can also get packs of puppy pads there too.
You could pop a few of these under the blankets to soak up dampness.

It's a learning curve and you seem to be taking it all in your stride, even if they are mongrels eh! :whistling2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> You can also get packs of puppy pads there too.
> You could pop a few of these under the blankets to soak up dampness.
> 
> It's a learning curve and you seem to be taking it all in your stride, *even if they are mongrels eh!* :whistling2:



So what are the Old Tyme Bulldogs then? :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

vetbeds a great thing to get, it never dies, just gets greyer, lol, boil washes great and drys in no time. i`ve got pieces thata re 10 years old and are still going strong.

towels amd blankets are a pain, they take forever to dry and you need to wash them all the time, just not designed for the job.


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

corny girl said:


> Lovely pups Bruce :2thumb:. Here's a good price for Vetbed, this was designed by Dog breeders for Dog breeders & is great stuff as it won't hold any wet (it goes straight through)....... VET BED BEDDING GREY VETBED ROLL 300CM x 75CM | eBay


Thanks for the link Mel, I had never heard of it before, will get some in : victory:



Rach1 said:


> You can also get packs of puppy pads there too.
> You could pop a few of these under the blankets to soak up dampness.
> 
> It's a learning curve and you seem to be taking it all in your stride, even if they are mongrels eh! :whistling2:


Thanks Rach..its def a learning curve lol! Not been as stressed for a while, it was more worrying than the kids :whistling2::blush:



pigglywiggly said:


> vetbeds a great thing to get, it never dies, just gets greyer, lol, boil washes great and drys in no time. i`ve got pieces thata re 10 years old and are still going strong.
> 
> towels amd blankets are a pain, they take forever to dry and you need to wash them all the time, just not designed for the job.


Thanks


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Pups are wee piglets, 600g - 22 oz allready...Alls well :2thumb:


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

glad they feeding well..... my st bernards smallest was born weighing 1120g!!! so yours look small to me !!! smallest newfie was 840g. 

it doesnt matter what you do. it will always be wrong to someone !!

puppy pads work great but are expensive compared to incontienece pads , i buy mine here Lille Disposable Incontinence Bed Pads -Double 

they send me free paper knickers !!! yay!!! 

i buy in bulk so get free postage- i can use a couple packs just whelping, but my girls are bigger than yours so much more mess!!! 

glad they doing well looking forward to seeing them grow


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

missmoore said:


> glad they feeding well..... my st bernards smallest was born weighing 1120g!!! so yours look small to me !!! smallest newfie was 840g.
> 
> it doesnt matter what you do. it will always be wrong to someone !!
> 
> ...


Lol! my pups are midgets (is it pc to say that don't want to offend lol!) in comparison..I read the average size of a newborn Ambull is 10 oz so very happy with their progress : victory:

Tell me about it..heres me thinking the snake forums were bad! 
I have been reading through loads of dog forums over the last couple of weeks..dog forums are worse than any reptile forums I have been on..Some folk are unbelievable, but..Hey ho! thats the joy of forums, if it makes them happy..its a shame some people feel the need to post negativity rather than helpful advice at times..not meaning this thread, I have been given some helpful information : victory:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jnr said:


> Lol! my pups are midgets (is it pc to say that don't want to offend lol!) in comparison..I read the average size of a newborn Ambull is 10 oz so very happy with their progress : victory:
> 
> Tell me about it..heres me thinking the snake forums were bad!
> I have been reading through loads of dog forums over the last couple of weeks..dog forums are worse than any reptile forums I have been on..Some folk are unbelievable, but..Hey ho! thats the joy of forums, if it makes them happy..its a shame some people feel the need to post negativity rather than helpful advice at times..not meaning this thread, I have been given some helpful information : victory:


go on the oldtymebulldog forums there the worse


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Or threads regarding the merits of full British bulls against old tymes etc.

They always cause a stir!


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> Or threads regarding the merits of full British bulls against old tymes etc.
> 
> They always cause a stir!


the new 1 at min is all bulldog cross/type should be 300 a pup


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

People want to learn to mind their own business.
£300!
:gasp:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

Rach1 said:


> People want to learn to mind their own business.
> £300!
> :gasp:



they do it they did it 7 years ago drop the price so the people that was breeding for the money stop then the price go back up


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Pedigree snobbery!
Lol lol


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Rach1 said:


> Pedigree snobbery!



This one agrees...










Never mind too posh to push, that little munchkin is too posh to suck


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Me thinks an update is needed...
*shouts* Jnr.... Jnr....MORE PICS!!!!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> Me thinks an update is needed...
> *shouts* Jnr.... Jnr....MORE PICS!!!!


Your wish is my command..many would you like..got loads lol!
Piglet at 3 days lol!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Lovely looking pups!
Chunky... More pics!


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Rach1 said:


> Lovely looking pups!
> Chunky... More pics!


OK one more..I'm turning into a right puppy bore :lol2:


----------



## sam n mushu (Jun 4, 2012)

shes lovely, glad they are all ok and doing well x


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

sam n mushu said:


> shes lovely, glad they are all ok and doing well x


Thanks..alls well :2thumb:

mums off out to play for a break..


----------



## Amber (Jun 11, 2006)

They are so gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jnr said:


> OK one more..I'm turning into a right puppy bore :lol2:
> 
> image


that look a nice male


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

oldtyme said:


> that look a nice male


Funnily enough its a girl..the females are larger than the boys at the moment but that shouldnt last long


----------



## oldtyme (Mar 16, 2008)

jnr said:


> Funnily enough its a girl..the females are larger than the boys at the moment but that shouldnt last long


that a big girl


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

Wee update pups are 9 days old allready..weighed the pups tonight, all coming along great, all of the pups are 1300g give or take a few grams either way..doesnt appear to be a runt in the litter, they are all even sized..eyes have been opening over the last couple of days..another couple of weeks & the fun will start lol!


----------



## kymberleyo (Jun 10, 2012)

heyy not meaning to sound rude but i would check that mum and pups dont have mites/tics / or fleas, from using the straw (i know thats not what is been used now) animal bedding is quite prone to these (mites) my personal opinion and personal experiance (sp? with hamsters etc :blush x just a thought gawwwjus pups btw x


----------



## jnr (Jan 1, 2009)

kymberleyo said:


> heyy not meaning to sound rude but i would check that mum and pups dont have mites/tics / or fleas, from using the straw (i know thats not what is been used now) animal bedding is quite prone to these (mites) my personal opinion and personal experiance (sp? with hamsters etc :blush x just a thought gawwwjus pups btw x


They are clean thanks..First worming on Friday..will be treating them with frontline : victory:


----------



## kymberleyo (Jun 10, 2012)

awww thats good :2thumb:


----------



## geckostar (May 18, 2010)

Pic pics pics


----------

